# Thoughts on HDMI matrix switcher for home theater system.



## SteveP150 (Oct 14, 2016)

Guys, I’m planning to create a big home theater in my house! I have a two-story home and will use 2 video panels on the first floor and one panel on the second floor. I will be buying an hdmi matrix switcher for easy control. There are so many brands on the market, likes Atlona, Gefen, Kramer... Advise me the best product. Thanks for the two cents!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Not sure what your budget is... I used to use Autopatch Matrix switchers a few years back, and loved them. These were just component ones, but as I recall there was a company that made HDMI converter/dongles for them too (newer models are straight HDMI, but they are not cheap). We used to pick up the older component ones for a couple of hundred used vs $3k+ new. They are now owned by AMX, and as far as I know they are just as good as they used to be.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

SteveP150 said:


> Guys, I’m planning to create a big home theater in my house! I have a two-story home and will use 2 video panels on the first floor and one panel on the second floor. I will be buying an hdmi matrix switcher for easy control. There are so many brands on the market, likes Atlona, Gefen, Kramer... Advise me the best product. Thanks for the two cents!


I recently install the Atlona 4×4 4K/UHD HDMI to HDMI Matrix Switcher which works really well ... 

The important info you need to decide 

1 Do you want it to pass 4K UHD/HDR signal ?

2 How are you going to control it ?

3 In most of these senarios you'll also need HDBaseT or HDMI extenders so research carefully - I uses the BaseT extenders...

If you say yes to #1 you want the Wyrestorm MX-0404-H2 matrix switcher ...If NO to question 1 then the Atlona AT-UHD-H2H-44M is a good choice...

In either choice you'll want a Integrated remote control system - I use URC Total Control which works really well ie DONT even think of using anything like Logitech/Harmony .. unless youre really into frustration and pain....

Hope this helps :flex:


----------



## enigami (Sep 18, 2017)

Atlona is a great choice, they have a 10-year warranty on their products and they carry matrix switchers that can go the distance. From your description, you'll probably need a switcher with HDBaseT capability for the panel upstairs. 

Atlona 4x4 matrix: https://bzbexpress.com/AT-UHD-H2H-44M/4x4-4K-UHD-HDMI-to-HDMI-Matrix-Switcher-by-Atlona.html 

BTW, what type of TV's will you be connecting and are you running a cable more than 50 feet?

If you don't need to run a long cable, I recommend a matrix switch from Key Digital, it's more affordable than Atlona switchers. 

https://bzbexpress.com/KD-4x4CSA/4x...ding-Analog-Digital-Audio-by-Key-Digital.html

good luck with your project


----------

